# 6-inches of snow and more coming in TN !



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Zoinks!

Hey, we seldom get any kind of snow accumulation other than a few flurries. Well, not so today.

I may need to fire up the Yanny with the blade, when the blowing fluffy stuff stops. 

Winston, looks like we got the snow dump this year. I do recall last season TX got a big snow hit.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Post some plowing action pics if you get chance....enjoy the seat time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

you're getting the storm that blew through here,last night !
We ended up with freezing rain,sleet,and 6" of snow !


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Now you boys can break out your toys!! Have fun!!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad we missed it!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

winston said:


> Glad we missed it!


 Same here...whew.
If Texas were to ever get that much snow at once.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thomas said:


> Same here...whew.
> If Texas were to ever get that much snow at once.


Texas did last year. Thus my comparison! 

Well, I don't have any pix because I was the driver plowing. Can't do pix all that easy even with a power-shift automatic. 

Spent 6-hours doing the driveway, the main road, neighbors, pulling two vehicles out (one was 3 acres stranded from the road), and chatting with the neighbors. 

I'll have to add a CB radio to the Yanmar. It seems that many of folks with homes and tractors are already equipped with them out here. The ******* channels are 27 and 22. :chicken:

Oh, we got the rain & sleet that turned to ice. Then over night the snow atop of it. Made plowing much harder. 

My Yanmar is 2WD, it still spun on the ice plowing. We are to drop down to 11 tonight, thus the melt this afternoon would have gotten messy. Rain going into the week with temps dropping every night. Thus, it's best to get the snow gone quickly off of the drives and road. Here in TN, nobody ventures out in this.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

This is my second big snowfall down here in TN. The other was 6 years back. Wonder if there is a pattern to all this. 

However, this snow fall was a blizzard and not the typical fluffy stuff gracefully falling from the sky. Somebody would think they are in Erie, PA looking at what we had in the past two days. Just no lake effect.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Jet stream sure play major role this winter.

All dealing w/snow removal please pace yourself.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, found out someone was taking photos out the window.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Brrr! Looks to cold for me.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

we had about 10" of snow on the ground but the other day it started raining 
(at +5) and is still melting away the snow in the day time and freezing it at night. Keeps the town dump trucks busy spreading sand.

cud not make our driveway until I spread sand on it with my 574 chained up and the positraction engaged.

Guess I better get ready to plant the garden

old guychuck


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"found out someone was taking photos out the window."
Thats another way to beat cabin fever.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"we had about 10" of snow on the ground but the other day it started raining 
(at +5) and is still melting away the snow in the day time and freezing it at night."

Dang..you got lot more snow than us now,and we live on side mountain in pucker brush.


----------

